

ZModem (Or; why I had resumable downloads on my dial up modem in the 80s) - jbm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZMODEM

======
jbm
For what it's worth, I also could resume using some variant of x-modem that I
don't recall in detail, but I always preferred running ZModem.

I don't get why I still have problems resuming downloads from websites.

